# Fertility specialist won't do HSG?



## snoopy34 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi

We've been trying to conceive for nigh on two years.  I've had my bloods done, which show I'm ovulating.  H had a sperm analysis done last November, which was normal.  I was prescribed clomid, which I took for 3 months with no success.  When I went back to see the fertility specialist, I mentioned about possibly having a HSG done to check my tubes but he said I'm low risk and they wouldn't want to unnecessarily expose me to radium.  He recommended H to do a wash & swim sperm test because apparently his first results were on the low side of normal (not sure why we weren't aware of this before).  We go back next week for the results and to discuss options (i.e. more medication or recommending us for IVF).

I can't help but feel a little frustrated.  Not that I particulary want the HSG, but I would have thought it was part of the course to have this and also, to give me piece of mind that my tubes were ok and that there wasn't an annoying little blockage stopping everything in its tracks.

I just wondered if anyone else had had this and if it was standard practice?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Snoopy

I'm having one, I'm at St Marys in Manchester, I had my bloods done and they said they 'might' do one, went back for my yesterday for results and I am ovulating, just got high prolactin levels and low progesterone.

I thought I would get clomid but they said there's no point as i'm ovulating, I was a bit gutted I didn't get it if i'm honest

They told me to call on first day of my period and they will book me in

Lilly x


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't know whether this is standard procedure, but surely the possibility of blocked tubes should be eliminated early on, before you go down the route for IVF.  It makes sense, doesn't it?

I'm having a HSG done because I had pelvic inflammatory disease about 10yrs ago, so for someone like me, it's standard procedure as I'm seen as at risk.

It was one of the procedures I was going to have done on the NHS but it's complicated trying to tie it in with my cycle and available appointments:  my cycle is slightly irregular, can be a day or so out, and they want the HSG done circa day 5, but fine up to Day 10.  Well, the doctor wasn't available this month when my timing was okay so I'm going private.  It's £360 + probably consultant fees on top.

By the way, there is another test called a HyCoSy and I was told (in writing) that this does the same as the HSG but is an ultrasound assessment rather than an x-ray.  Presumably this would not expose you to harmful radiation?

Helena


----------



## snoopy34 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for your replies x

Yes, I would have thought it would have been part of the investigation process but they didn't mention it at all so I thought I'd better bring it up.  I might say something again at my appointment next week but don't hold out much hope.  Like I said before, I would just prefer to know if my tubes were ok or not.  I'm low risk due to not ever having chlamydia, surgery or previous pregnancies.

Lilly, I ovulate on my own but they said that clomid can strength ovulation.  I did respond very well to it but unfortunately we didn't get lucky.  It's funny how doctors can all be different in their views isn't it?

Helena, many thanks.  I may mention the HyCoSy x


----------

